

Google Prediction API helps apps to adapt and learn - smn
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/05/google-prediction-api-helps-all-apps-to.html

======
jedschmidt
Can this API predict when it will be deprecated?

~~~
magicalist
<http://code.google.com/apis/predict/docs/terms.html> ?

~~~
jonnycat
The section on deprecation appears to say that the service may be deprecated
without a deprecation period "providing the Deprecated Version of the Service
could create a substantial economic burden as determined by Google in its
reasonable good faith judgment". This is the explanation they used for
deprecating the translate API, "substantial economic burden". Nobody is going
to be able to argue against Google's "good faith judgement" on this point, so
it sounds to me like this service could effectively be deprecated at any time.

------
mcantor
Is it just me, or are Google's APIs becoming more farcical with every
revision? I see these words before "API" that you just wouldn't think belong
in that context. Now "Prediction API". It makes me really excited for the next
batch.

Bacon API?

HFT API?

Physics API?

API API?

